
Quandl – Find, Use and Share Numerical Data - wamatt
http://www.quandl.com/
======
abuteau
Been following Quandl for a while and really love where they are going with
Premium dataset. I've been looking for a while for good fundamental stocks
data via an API. There's xignite but they are overly complicated and
expensive. Much better solution then scrapping all morningstar website for
10years fundamentals.

------
conjectures
Quandl makes it really easy to get hold of the underlying data. Definitely one
to keep bookmarked for 'I wonder what...' situations.

------
jimmoores
There's real breadth in their data sources and that's the real unique thing
here: the technology itself is not the important thing, it's the data and the
agreements they've established with the data providers.

------
buro9
There's a London startup building a similar thing:
[https://ketch.io/](https://ketch.io/)

They allow people to define the source of some metric, and then will keep the
value up to date, plot it over time, allow the rules (how to fetch the metric)
to be re-used by others (share a single "Fetch currency rate" rule and it can
be used for all currencies).

Ketch haven't managed to solve the marketing problem yet. I'm also sure that
there are others in this space too.

What I find with all of these things though is that there are a few key
questions:

1\. How recent is the data? (Not just pulled from source, but what is the
total lag of all parts of the chain)

2\. How powerful are the built-in tools for extracting insight from the data?

You either have _now_ problems and need speed and accuracy, or you have
_insight_ problems and need the ability to slice and dice, by time and
comparing to other metrics.

~~~
conjectures
Not sure 2) is a real issue. There's a huge range of data and even more
questions that could be asked of it. I doubt any pre-baked settings are going
to be useful.

